# 12 Foot Hypalon Ready for Sale $400 OBO



## Hatchomanacho (Jun 26, 2020)

Old Hypalon boat for sale. Needs some love. Holds air, but needs to be topped of every few hours. Needs patch work done. No brand name, but I believe there is a plaque that says it was made in Mexico. Raft only. Comes with extra Hypalon material for patching. $400 OBO


----------

